# How to date a hobbleskirt coke?



## natethecarlover (Apr 19, 2019)

I was told that the numbers on the right side of the coke are the date however that doesnt add up. My research says that hobble skirts were made in and after 1915 however the one i pictured says 02 which i presume to be 1902 which isnt possible to my knowledge anyhelp would be appreciated on this.

Thanks in advance, 
Nate
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 19, 2019)

It's certainly not from 1902, and the numbers are supposed to be the date, so are you sure that the digit on the left is a zero?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 19, 2019)

This is a lot of reading but Coke Bottles are a different bird from everything else. And can be complicated at first to figure out. The date is not always on the right side. In fact it can often be on the left.  I hope this link helps you out.  Also the number looks like a 32 to me.

https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 20, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's certainly not from 1902, and the numbers are supposed to be the date, so are you sure that the digit on the left is a zero?


100% sure


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 20, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> This is a lot of reading but Coke Bottles are a different bird from everything else. And can be complicated at first to figure out. The date is not always on the right side. In fact it can often be on the left.  I hope this link helps you out.  Also the number looks like a 32 to me.
> 
> https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf


Just looked at it again and it reads 02

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 20, 2019)

Can you show closeups of the numbers on the other bottles?


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 20, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Can you show closeups of the numbers on the other bottles?


Heres the close ups
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 20, 2019)

02 isn't the date, it's the two digits to the left of it.  I think it says 56?


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks i was confused on this

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beshires1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hope this will help


----------



## vt910815 (Apr 29, 2019)

What about bottles that are obviously coke bottles, but no embossed lettering.......its blank so to speak.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 29, 2019)

Those are ACL Coke bottles where the lettering has worn off.  If you angle it correctly you can likely still see where the lettering was.  They should have the same date codes as the others if they're American.  Either that or they're modern Coke bottles which have lost their plastic labels.


----------

